# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  14/11/2014 [PACK2] SPDTool v1.0.0.1975 - TELENOR ATTACK - TRIPPLE WORLD FiRST !

## mohamed73

ADDED THE FOLLOWING MODELS: 
[x] *TELENOR 100 (PROC08AU001.133 SPD6530) Senior Mobile*  UNLOCK VIA CODE READING - *WORLD FIRST*READ/WRITE FLASH/NV/BACKUPIMEI REPAIRFORMAT
[x] *TELENOR S450 (PRO7260AU002 SPD6531)*   UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FLASH Telenor_PRO7260AU002_SPD6531-2_PATCHED_EN_HU.spd - *WORLD FIRST*READ/WRITE FLASH/NV/BACKUPIMEI REPAIRFORMAT
[x] *TELENOR PRO7310A SPD6531*  UNLOCK VIA PATCHED FLASH Telenor_PRO7310A_SPD6531-2_PATCHED_EN_HU.spd - *WORLD FIRST*READ/WRITE FLASH/NV/BACKUPIMEI REPAIRFORMAT
[x] *TELENOR PRO7260AU001 SPD6610*   READ/WRITE FLASH/NV/BACKUPIMEI REPAIRFORMAT
[x] *SAMSUNG E1200Y SPD6530*  UNLOCK [CODES READING/DIRECT UNLOCK]READ/WRITE FLASH/NV/BACKUPIMEI REPAIRFORMAT
[x] *NATCOM N6205*   READ/WRITE FLASH/NV/BACKUPIMEI REPAIRFORMAT      
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------

